# How do you....Multi-quote reply



## MaestroMD (Jan 16, 2008)

...place more than one quote in a post? I have searched for the answer and could not find it. I see it all the time but never knew how to do it.


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: How do you....*

click the middle button (on the right of quote) on all the posts you want to quote, then click quote on the last one and they all appear


----------



## TJS (May 3, 2003)

*Re: How do you....*

I have never noticed that icon before. Pretty cool.


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: How do you....*



MaestroMD said:


> place more than one quote in a post? I have searched for the answer and could not find it. I see it all the time but never knew how to do it.





SearjeantSax said:


> click the middle button (on the right of quote) on all the posts you want to quote, then click quote on the last one and they all appear





TJS said:


> I have never noticed that icon before. Pretty cool.


there you go 

I think it must be quite new, I haven't noticed it until recently


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: How do you....*

Hey, sorry, but this relates to the question and i don't want to start another new thread.  How do you delete a message?


----------



## MaestroMD (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: How do you....*

Thank you everyone. I never noticed that button before. Let me add to the question, if I may. I have noticed that people break up the quotes (mostly in long posts) to address specific points, how is that done?


----------



## Baphomet (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How do you....*

You could copy and paste the quote and delete all but the relevant part. Just make sure to keep the tags intact.


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: How do you....*



Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Hey, sorry, but this relates to the question and i don't want to start another new thread.  How do you delete a message?


You just have to click edit, delete what you wrote and write something like message deleted


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: How do you....*

Everything I wanted to know but was embarrassed to ask! Thanks for this post, MaestroMD----I've been baffled by the same thing.
Ruth


----------



## MaestroMD (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: How do you....*

I'm not afraid of my incompetence. There is a lot I don't know, I just forget to ask about it.


----------

